# Router/router firewall blocking game servers and secure sites.



## Jeremy G. (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a d-link router that has a firewall on it and is set so that outside computers can not access the internet from it. I'm connected to it by a networking cable. I play Runescape, a MMORPG. I can only access a very limited amount of the servers and the router blocks off secure sites sometimes. I would like to know if there is a way I could disable/configure the routers settings to get rid of this very annoying problem (I have Norton Anti Virus and all that stuff with it, so I wouldn't be shutting down my only source of protection (hopefully nortons enough)). If it helps at all (which it probably won't ) on the bottom of the "page cannot be displayed" message it says "Cannot find server or DNS error", and the ports required to be opened for the game are 43594 and 43595.

I would be EXTREMLY greatful to whomever could help me fix this problem. It has been going on for months and i've tried all the basics and anything else I could come up with.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can put one computer in the DMZ of the router, which will allow full access to it from outside sources.


----------

